
Near infrared light mitigates Alzheimer's disease-related pathology - thomyorkie
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24387311
======
thomyorkie
Full text:
[http://alzres.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/alzrt232](http://alzres.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/alzrt232)

More recent info:
[http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/fnins.2015.00...](http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/fnins.2015.00500/full)

